
Show HN: Covid-19 USA states and counties Time series data website - sci_prog
https://covid19usa.io/
======
sci_prog
My friend and I wanted to contribute and help everyone to better understand
the outbreak solely in the US so we built a website that tracks US covid-19
cases on a state/county level (where the data is available) and present their
temporal evolution (time series). I was in charge of the front-end while my
friend did data aggregation and manipulation. We are aware that there are
already a lot of trackers out there but this one is US specific and tracks the
cases in greater spatial and temporal detail, while still keeping it clean and
simple (or so we hope). NY times seems to be way ahead of the curve in
reporting and data visualization of covid-19 cases around the world but as far
as I know (unless it changed) they are behind a paywall after a certain amount
of website visits.

This just went live after a few days of almost not-stop work. It can certainly
be improved and we would like to hear back from you with all of your
suggestions and criticism. We wanted to make it public as soon as possible so
we can start iterating and improving.

I know that the map is a little bit sluggish, this is probably because I am
loading a ton of polygons which define the borders of every single county. I
need a little break from this but I will try to improve it when I get a
chance.

The data is collected by NY Times and is freely available for public use
(attribution at the bottom of our website).

Our ToDo list: Plot the rate of change of cases per each location available
Produce a heatmap which shows the amount of infected/per population number

Libraries/frameworks used: jQuery, plotly.js, leaflet.js, select2

